# Letters Home from the Call of Duty Battlefield



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome :lol:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread is full of WIN!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

People + Time on Hands = Amusement


----------

